# Smoked Pheasant Recipes



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I came back from ND recently with a cooler full of birds and plan to smoke up some pheasant breast for Christmas dinner and holiday snacking. Does anyone have a favorite brine and smoking technique for pheasant that they would like to share? Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

There is a great one in the recipe forum...just do a search on it.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.bigoven.com/57539-Smoked-Phe ... ecipe.html

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/print?id=178015


----------

